# Lets Plays



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Kennt ihr Lets Player?
Lets Player sind Leute die Spiele Spielen, das alles Aufnehmen und währendessen noch Kommentieren.

Ein sehr Erfolgreicher und netter LPer ist http://www.youtube.com/user/GermanLetsFail ich guck ihn jeden Tag!!!
ich habe auch pberlegt lets player zu werden, aber ich schäm mich für meine stimme!


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Februar 2011)

Sieht mir nach Werbung aus. Ich glaub das war nicht erlaubt?


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach Werbung aus. Ich glaub das war nicht erlaubt



klar werbe ich auch gleichzeitigg für ihn!!! 
ich möchte aber trotzdem wissen was ihr von sowas halttet!


----------



## Zukane (4. Februar 2011)

Wie währes wenn du den Thread dafür nutzt? http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/21654-eure-youtube-lieblinge/


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> ich möchte aber trotzdem wissen was ihr von sowas halttet!



Unnötig. Interessiert mich einfach nicht, was andere spielen und dazu zu sagen haben. Das soll nicht unfreundlich wirken. Im Ernst, es mir völlig egal, was andere zu einem Spiel von sich geben. Da ist mir das Aussterben der ostsibirischen Wanderameise weitaus wichtiger.


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wie währes wenn du den Thread dafür nutzt? http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/21654-eure-youtube-lieblinge/



um was zu tunn? da schreib ich dan ein video rein und bekomme null meinungen ab.


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Unnötig. Interessiert mich einfach nicht, was andere spielen und dazu zu sagen haben. Das soll nicht unfreundlich wirken. Im Ernst, es mir völlig egal, was andere zu einem Spiel von sich geben. Da ist mir das Aussterben der ostsibirischen Wanderameise weitaus wichtiger.



hast du dir sowas überhaupt mal angeschauut??


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> hast du dir sowas überhaupt mal angeschauut??



Nö, allein schon die Beschreibung lässt mich gähnen. Jemand spielt Spiele und kommentiert sie. Ja, das interessiert mich nicht mal, wenn es die Gamestar macht. Und bei irgendeinem, von dem ich noch nie was gehört hab, interessiert es mich erst recht nicht.


----------



## Zukane (4. Februar 2011)

Sorry aber ich halte von LetsPlays rgade nicht soviel, weil 
mich das nicht intressiert wenn jemand ein ganzes Spiel durchspielt.

Meistens beschrieben die das Spiel nicht sondern flamen meistens rum/freuen sich
und dann noch 1 mio Videos von dem GANZEN Spiel.

Dann kuck ich mir lieber ein Review dazu an das anständig ist.


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich halte von LetsPlays rgade nicht soviel, weil
> mich das nicht intressiert wenn jemand ein ganzes Spiel durchspielt.
> 
> Meistens beschrieben die das Spiel nicht sondern flamen meistens rum/freuen sich
> ...



sowas wollt ich lesen neutrale meinungen
da hast du wohl den falschen lper gesehen nicht alle fluchen rum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Wenns jemand nicht interessiert, ist es doch egal. Ich spiele eigentlich auch lieber selber, als anderen dabei zu zuschauen. Es gibt aber 2 Ausnahmen. Die eine sind Minecraft-Let's Play's. Find es recht interessant, vor allem als ich noch wenig Ahnung vom Spiel hatte, ohne die Lets Play hätte ichs mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht geholt.

Die andere sind die "1 Stunde mit..." bei GameOne.de. Denn dort wird das Spiel immer versucht einem vorzustellen, und die Moderatoren sind meist auch noch witzig und auch sehr informativ.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

Ich mag LittleTailsFan der ist zwar manchmal aggressiv aber ansich ganz nett :>


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2011)

Hab 2 die ich gerne Schaue. 

ZugTony - Der Typ ist Lustig und hat ne Coole Einstellung. 
DerSeekin - Genauso...aber bei ihm ist es noch anders...grad bei Horror Spielen. Einfach Lustig und Kewl.

Achso: Es kommt auf den Spieler an, wie Sympathisch Er/Sie mir ist. Meistens schau ich mir die Let´s Plays an falls ich mich für ein Spiel nicht entscheiden kann, oder ob ich Wissen will wie das Spiel, dass ich am Anfang nicht wollte, obs eigentlich doch Cool ist.


und ot: Hört auf euch zu Keilen. Wers mag, der mags, wers nicht mag, mags nicht, Ende. Einfach eure Meinung sagen, nicht Flamen oder sowas. Muss nicht in Stunden langem OT Vergammeln. :> *1337 Anruf, ForenPolizei.*


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2011)

Habe mal ein paar unnötige Kommentare entfernt. Bleibt bitte beim Thema und werdet nicht ausfallend.

²Topic: Die einzigen "Lets Plays" (Ich hasse diese Bezeichnung jetzt schon) die ich mir anschaue sind die Sachen auf gameone.de, GamingClerks und Rawiioli. Aber diese ganzen Amateur-Youtube-Kiddies schau ich mir eigentlich nicht an. Hab das Gefühl, dass sich heutzutage jeder Hansel beim zocken filmt und dabei Müll ins Mikro ablädt.


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Habe mal ein paar unnötige Kommentare entfernt. Bleibt bitte beim Thema und werdet nicht ausfallend.
> 
> ²Topic: Die einzigen "Lets Plays" (Ich hasse diese Bezeichnung jetzt schon) die ich mir anschaue sind die Sachen auf gameone.de, GamingClerks und Rawiioli. Aber diese ganzen Amateur-Youtube-Kiddies schau ich mir eigentlich nicht an. Hab das Gefühl, dass sich heutzutage jeder Hansel beim zocken filmt und dabei Müll ins Mikro ablädt.



ich denke das die Lets player mehr erfahrung haben als die leute von gameone etc


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2011)

Für die eigene Stimme "schämt" man sich immer, besser wäre es das von anderen Leuten bewerten zu lassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> ich denke das die Lets player mehr erfahrung haben als die leute von gameone etc



Du weißt schon, dass einige von GameOne.de schon damals bei Giga  dabei waren, oder ? Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass diese Leute (sind ja alles Spieleredakteure) weniger Erfahrung haben als Let's Player, die das ja eigentlich nur als Hobby machen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> Ein sehr Erfolgreicher und netter LPer ist http://www.youtube.c.../GermanLetsFail ich guck ihn jeden Tag!!!


Den Schaust du jeden Tag? mein Gott die hören sich an als hätten sie keine Haare am Sack. 

Ich Schaue mir auch gerne mal einfach so Lets Play an, aber nur wenn mir langweilig ist.


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenns wirklich entertaiment sein soll ^^

Diesen Link nicht klicken!


Ka ob man so die Werberegel umgehen kann xD


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2011)

Gronkh ist genial!


----------



## Firun (4. Februar 2011)

Moderation: Bleibt bitte beim Thema


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2011)

Ich guck sowas selten...hab aber die Tage sowas ähnliches für CoD: BO gesehen...der Typ war ganz cool, hat beim Zocken erklärt wie er z.B. am Liebsten rusht und so...Waffenvor- und nachteile erläutert...und dabei abgerockt. War sehr unterhaltsam. Ansonsten zocke ich lieber selber, da lern ichs dann auch von alleine.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Februar 2011)

Ich gucke Let's Play immer auf http://www.letsplayimpot.de die beste seite dafür!


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich gucke Let's Play immer auf http://www.letsplayimpot.de die beste seite dafür!



nein, Youtube bleibt vorne
 jedenfalls was die LPer angeht


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mir diverse Spiele anschauen will, dann nur die Reviews oder Previews von diversen Fachleuten (Gameone und Konsorten).

Aber zum ab feiern ist der Jung richtig gut.
AltF4Games
http://www.youtube.com/user/AltF4Games
Der macht echt Laune 
Besonders seine Reviews zu dem Simulatoren .. Genial


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2011)

Ich finde LetsPlay nur Interessant, wenn ich nach Retro-Titeln suche. 
Aber ganz ehrlich .. bei 90% der LPler schalte ich wegen der Stimme, dem sehr häufig auftretenden Rumgeschmatze und dem meist nicht vorhandenen Unterhaltungsfaktor den Ton ab.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> ich denke das die Lets player mehr erfahrung haben als die leute von gameone etc





@ Topic:

Nur die Test- und Previewvideos von GamersGlobal, Rawiioli, GamingClerks und Gamestar. Diese ganze Youtube-Sache von Person X, welches Spiel Y sich anschaut ist so etwas von langweilig und uninteressant.


----------



## EspCap (4. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich selber nicht mehr wirklich Minecraft (oder sonst irgendwas) zocke, SeaNanners ist ganz unterhaltsam.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich finde LetsPlay nur Interessant, wenn ich nach Retro-Titeln suche. [/font]




Keine Ahnung wie gut/schlecht Ashens hier bekannt ist, aber wen wir schon bei Retro-Titeln sind sollte man 'Terrible old games you've probably never heard of' auf jeden Fall erwähnen


----------



## floppydrive (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> nein, Youtube bleibt vorne
> jedenfalls was die LPer angeht



Grund?


----------



## Petersburg (4. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gronkh ist genial!



dem kann man nur zustimmen! So witzig der typ


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

GLPFan15000 schrieb:


> ich möchte aber trotzdem wissen was ihr von sowas halttet!



finde ich...ähhh...total spannend ....zuzugucken wie andere Leute ein Spiel spielen.
Das ist auch ziemlich praktisch weil man dabei Essen kann oder die Nägel schneiden oder Mikado spielen oder einschlafen...*gääähn*


----------



## schneemaus (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> finde ich...ähhh...total spannend ....zuzugucken wie andere Leute ein Spiel spielen.
> Das ist auch ziemlich praktisch weil man dabei Essen kann oder die Nägel schneiden oder Mikado spielen oder einschlafen...*gääähn*



/sign

Ich hab mir nur ein einziges Mal sowas angeschaut - bei Silent Hill. Ich schaue Horrorfilme, aber kann keine Horrorspiele spielen. Entweder schmeiße ich irgendwann den Controller vor Schreck in die Ecke oder springe schreiend auf und sterbe, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig reagiere. Da ich aber unbedingt wissen wollte, wie Silent Hill so als Spiel ist, hab ich mir da halt ein paar Let's Play Videos angeschaut. Der Typ hat ne beruhigende Stimme gehabt und war ziemlich lustig, hat einige Dinge auch vorrausgesagt, weswegen das den kompletten Schrecken (Gott sei Dank) genommen hat. Aber ansonsten find ich das auch gähnend langweilig.


----------



## skyline930 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich guck eher selten "ernste" Lets-Plays, also irgendwelche Walkthroughs oder Waffen-Tips oder was auch immer.
Aber die die einfach humoristisch gemeint sind - sehr gerne. (Youtube -> "FarMW2" -> Minecraft videos, Lachkrampfgarantie^10)
lg, sky.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich guck eher selten "ernste" Lets-Plays, also irgendwelche Walkthroughs oder Waffen-Tips oder was auch immer.
> Aber die die einfach humoristisch gemeint sind - sehr gerne. (Youtube -> "FarMW2" -> Minecraft videos, Lachkrampfgarantie^10)
> lg, sky.



Gronkh ist auch empfehlenswert sehr niveauvoll und lustig.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Gronkh ist auch empfehlenswert sehr niveauvoll und lustig.



Okay, der ist auch verdammt genial!


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Februar 2011)

Ansich schaue ich ganz gerne LetsPlays.
Ob zum informieren oder zum entspannen.
Leider gibt es sehr weniger LPler, die stimmlich ertragbar sind. (Chansawman16 z.B. hat eine recht angenehme Stimme)
Und bei vielen würde ich am liebsten durch ihren Channel greifen und ihnen ins Gesicht brüllen, dass sie sich gefälligst ein vernünftiges Mikro zulegen sollen.


----------



## Gfiti (6. Februar 2011)

Ich mag Lets Plays 

Bin selber grade dabei ein Lets play: Zelda - The Windwaker anzusehen 

Meistens schau ich mir Spiele an die ich selber schonmal durchgepielt hab.  

Die Stimme und die Art zu reden des Spielers, muss mir natürlich gefallen keine Frage. Aber das ist eher subjektives Empfinden.


----------



## Soladra (6. Februar 2011)

Ich liebe die Let's Plays von huddeldrachen *.* Da bekomm ich immer einen Lachflash nach dem anderen!


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

Was sich jetzt nach einem abgedroschenen Spruch aus einem 90er Jahre Horrofilm anhört ist ein Trend auf Youtube den ich schon lange verfolge.
Das ganze nennt sich "Lets Play" oder "Lets Show".Was ist das jetzt überhaupt werden sich einige fragen.Ganz einfach gesagt ist es meistens eine Videoserie,wo jemand ein Spiel spielt und es dazu moderiert.Es gibt derzeit auf Youtube tausende davon in allen möglichen Sprachen.Zwei davon die mir bis jetzt am besten Gefallen stelle ich euch mal vor.

classicLPer

 Einer meiner Favoriten da er old school Games macht....darunter Meisterwerke wie Gothic 1 und Gabriel Knight.Für die ältere Spielegeneration und jeder der auf Oldie-Games steht ein MUSS.

Kryo

 Hier moderiert ein sympthische Stimme Klassiker wie Unreal 1+2, Dark age of Camelot,Outcast,Resident Evil 1 remake und viele mehr aber auch neue Sachen wie Rift.

 Für Fans von Klassikern der Videospielgeschichte mehr als einen Blick wert.




Ich weiß es gibt ein Youtube Thema..habe aber mal ein neues erstellt weil ich einfach finde das die beiden Jungs ein bisschen Werbung verdient haben.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info, ich werd später mal reingucken


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2011)

Es gibt nicht nur ein Youtube-Thema, sondern auch ein Thema zu Let's Plays: LP-Thread

Ich sag es gerne nochmal: Ich mag Gronkh, da könnt ich mich kaputtlachen bei den meisten Games. 

Dann reporte ich das mal


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2011)

Threads verbunden.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Inzwischen bin n ich zum totalen LEtsplaysuchti geworden. Hab mir die Minecraftletsplays von Gronk innerhalb eines Wochenendes reingezogen, kuk gerade die von Germanletsplay und überleg mir, selnbst eines anzufangen. 


 Das *hust* interessante: Als ich meinem Dad von Letsplays erzählt habe, wollte er mit mir ein Wowletsplay anfangen o0


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2011)

Das mit selbst n LP machen, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings fällt mir momentan kein Spiel ein, bei dem ich dazu so richtig Lust hätte. Plants vs Zombies hab ich bis zum Erbrechen durchgespielt, Dragon Age dauert mir zu lange, Resident Evil 5 würde ich nur zu zweit aufziehen und da steht die Tatsache, dass die, mit der ich das zusammen machen würde, 2 Stunden von hier weg wohnt. Ansonsten würden mir nur "Open End"-Spiele einfallen wie z.B. Sims 3 oder Mittelalter.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß dabei, ich finde so etwas einfach nur zum Gähnen. ^^


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei, ich finde so etwas einfach nur zum Gähnen. ^^



Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden .....was ich aber sagen muss der jenige der das Lets Play macht muss auch dass gewisse etwas haben und ne vernüftige Stimme.Wenn da jemand ist der permanent ins Mikro brüllt oder so redet wie meine alter Informatikdozent dann würd das auch nix


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das mit selbst n LP machen, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings fällt mir momentan kein Spiel ein, bei dem ich dazu so richtig Lust hätte. Plants vs Zombies hab ich bis zum Erbrechen durchgespielt, Dragon Age dauert mir zu lange, Resident Evil 5 würde ich nur zu zweit aufziehen und da steht die Tatsache, dass die, mit der ich das zusammen machen würde, 2 Stunden von hier weg wohnt. Ansonsten würden mir nur "Open End"-Spiele einfallen wie z.B. Sims 3 oder Mittelalter.




 Wie wärs mit Minecraft? Da bist du doch so gut drinn.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Minecraft? Da bist du doch so gut drinn.



Na ja - Sooo viel zock ich Minecraft in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr. Und "Anleitungen" für Pixelarts kann ich auch nicht geben, da bin ich auch schon des öfteren gefragt worden. Vorlage angucken, versuchen, nachzubauen. Entweder man hat dafür wohl ein gewisses Grundtalent oder nicht - ich kenn Leute, deren erstes Pixelart wirklich ne Bombe war, aber auch welche, die nach 20 noch nix Ordentliches auf die Reihe bekamen.

Und im Survival Mode kenn ich mich nun noch nicht so gut aus, als dass ich da was machen würde - noch dazu würd ich mich hier dauernd mit Gronkh messen und *das* wäre wirklich fatal


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Dann spiel halt auf Easy und bau dir einfach ne Fette Hütte und ein Hellokittytraumschloss


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Ein bitte was? O.O

-> Es ist pink. Es glitzert. Ich krieg's Kotzen.


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> -> Es ist pink. Es glitzert. Ich krieg's Kotzen.




EPIC xD


----------



## iceteaboss (18. Mai 2011)

Gronkh gehört zu Creme de la Creme der deutschen LP-Szene


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe

germanmafia, PestWar1349, H0lly, Gronkh, DantePeeks, Fr3akgamer, LetsPlayLikeaLady und LetsPlayTVGermany


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Ich schau eigentlich nur Gronkh und Sarazar. Ansonsten noch die 1-Stunde mit ... auf GameOne.de. Die drei sind meiner Meinung nach am professionellsten.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (18. Mai 2011)

Halte ich persönlich sehr wenig von.
Ich spiele Spiele lieber selber durch und schaue nicht anderen dabei zu.
Sie sind doch schließlich da, um sie selber zu spielen.

Ich halte Menschen für sehr süchtig, wenn sie schon nicht mehr zocken, 
anderen dabei zuschauen, wie sie zocken.

Das Argument "Ich möchte mir das Spiel vorher genau anschauen, wenn ich es mir kaufen möchte",
gilt für mich nicht. Wieso sollte man schon wissen, was in einem Spiel vorkommt, bevor man es gezockt hat.


----------



## Yadiz (18. Mai 2011)

Ich schau mir mal ganz gerne Let's Plays an, wenn ich wissen will wie ein Spiel ist und es vielleicht kaufen möchte. 
Finde die Möglichkeit besser als mich auf irgendwelche Trailer zu verlassen, die zwar toll aussehen, aber das eigentliche Gameplay in keiner weiße wiedergeben.

Zu Risen hab ich mir 
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related angesehen. Die Videos waren für mich dann auch der Kaufgrund.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Na ja, ich persönlich guck mir z.B. Let's Plays von Spielen an, die ich selbst nicht spielen würde, wie z.B. Silent Hill. Oder aber, um zu sehen, was andere Leute so mit dem Spiel anstellen wie z.B. bei den Sims oder Minecraft.

Nur, weil ich mir sowas ab und zu mal anschaue, bin ich noch lange nicht süchtig. Ab und zu hab ich eben keine Lust, selbst zu zocken, und auch keine Lust auf Fernsehen, Filme oder sonstwas und hab gleichzeitig nicht die Möglichkeit, draußen was zu machen (ich bin nunmal kein Spaziergänger - und wenn man in einem Kaff mit gut 500 Einwohnern wohnt, ist es ohne Auto, was momentan der Fall ist, sehr schwer, wegzukommen) - wieso sollte ich mir sowas zum Zeitvertreib nicht mal anschauen? Diese Pauschalisierungen find ich, gelinde gesagt, unter aller Kanone. Ich behaupte auch nicht, dass jeder, der Hip Hop hört, ein asozialer Krimineller ohne fundierte muttersprachliche Kenntnisse ist, nur weil das nicht meine Musikrichtung ist.

Edit: Da ich eigentlich nur auf die Antwort warte: Nein, ich reagiere nicht so, weil ich mich mit dem "süchtig" angesprochen fühle. Dafür zocke ich a) zu wenig und b) habe ich zu viele andere Freizeitaktivitäten. Noch dazu nimmt das Spielen bei mir keinen großen Stellenwert ein. Es ist ein Hobby, mehr nicht, und schon gar nicht lasse ich dafür irgendwas Wichtiges schleifen. Trotzdem gehen mir solche Pauschalisierungen einfach auf den Keks


----------



## Edou (18. Mai 2011)

S33K1N ist auch noch zu empfehlen, oder TheKedosZone. Letzterer labert einfach so viel geniale Scheiße.

Ich schau mir Let´s Plays eigentlich von Spielen an, bei denen ich unentschlossen bin mir sie zu Kaufen. Oder die ich selbst nicht Spielen kann (Minecraft z.b.).


----------



## Linija (18. Mai 2011)

Gmm also für mich is das genauso wie "Planken". Also völlig sinnfrei^^
(Genau wie die Intel Friday Night Games) Wieso muss ich bitte Leuten beim
spielen zuschauen? Ich kann mich auch vor meinen PC setzen, n Spiel 
spielen und komische Kommentare dazu abgeben...


----------



## Ennia (18. Mai 2011)

Zu meinen gloreichen CS Zeiten hat mein Squad und ich immer den "ganz Großen" beim spielen zugesehen. Der Grund war denkbar einfach: man lernt etwas dabei. Bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, schau ich auch schnell nach, ob es ein Gameplay Video oder eben ein Let's Play (ist im Prinzip ja das gleiche) darüber gibt. Ich muss es mir ja nicht ganz bis zum Schluss ansehen. Meist kann man eh nach 2 bis 3 Minuten schon sagen: "Ja, das Spiel flasht mich, das muss ich jetzt sofort haben" oder eben "Nein, um Himmels Willen, das kommt mir nicht ins Haus."

Die Argumentation, dass wenn man anderen beim Spielen zusieht ein Zeichen für Sucht sei, ist wohl der größte Schwachsinn, den ich seit langem gehört habe. Wenn's euch nicht gefällt, dann ist das auch in Ordnung, keine Frage, aber so einen Käse von sich zugeben, von wegen Sucht und blabla, ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Halte ich persönlich sehr wenig von.
> Ich spiele Spiele lieber selber durch und schaue nicht anderen dabei zu.
> Sie sind doch schließlich da, um sie selber zu spielen.
> 
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn. Heutzutage kosten Konsolen-Games 50-70 € und PC Spiele auch bis zu 50 €. Da ist es doch legitim, wenn man sich vorher anschauen will, was man sich da zulegt oder ? Und nur stumpf Trailer oder Tests zu lesen macht wenig Sinn, man bekommt immer einen besseren Eindruck, wenn man einem beim Spielen zuschaut. Und wenn man dabei noch gut unterhalten wird, warum nicht ? 

Und mal ehrlich, ob du 10 Stunden zockst oder 10 Stunden LPs schaust macht keinen Unterschied. 

Es sagst schon erst recht nix darüber aus, ob du süchtig bist oder nicht.


----------



## Yadiz (18. Mai 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Halte ich persönlich sehr wenig von.
> Ich spiele Spiele lieber selber durch und schaue nicht anderen dabei zu.
> Sie sind doch schließlich da, um sie selber zu spielen.
> 
> ...




Wie soll man bitte süchtig sein, wenn man sich ein Let's Play ansieht?

Ich habe schon oft Spiele gekauft, die top in Magazinen bewertet worden sind und mir überhaupt nicht gefielen. 
Da schau ich mir lieber mal zehn Minuten ein Let's Play an und sehe ob Gameplay, die Atmosphäre passen - bevor ich 50 Euro zum Fenster raus werfe.

Und weshalb soll man bitte wissen was in einem Spiel vor sicht geht, wenn man ein Let's Play ansieht?
Das Video umfasst mit durchschnittlichen 12 Minuten ein Bruchteil vom Spiel überhaupt. Demnach müsste ja jeder süchtig sein, der alleine schon die PCGames oder Gamestar ließt.^^


----------



## Topfkopf (18. Mai 2011)

Ich schau mir abundzu lets play´s an, aber manche gefallen mir nicht wirklich. Es kommt halt drauf an ob mir der kommentator gefällt, manche sind lustig, machen gute Kommentare und erzählen auch viel vom Spiel, und andere sind halt total scheiße, labern nur Müll beim zocken usw.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde davon garnichts.
Wenn überhaupt dann nicht auf YouTube irgendwelchen Clowns zuhören die auf dem "LetsPlay Zug" aufspringen möchten.


----------

